# Cant get eggs to hatch help me :(



## mattyfrog (May 11, 2009)

Hey all ive been getting the eggs from my pair of azures to the point of having moving tadpoles inside but they never hatch i dont know what im doing wrong it happens every time they are being kept in a petri dish that is in a humid temp controlled tank (about 75 to 77 f)by themselves and i spray them daily. i dont knw what else to do ive read tons of tadpole caresheets and i dont want to keep losing them its driving me nuts. any advice would be greatly appreciated.
thanx alot
matt


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

You get eggs to the ponit you can see the tads moving inside and then what happens? They just dry up? Mold over?


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Whenever i had this issue it was due to temps being too cold or not using tadpole tea. Your temps seem to be ok, so you may want to try some tadpole tea.


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

How developed are the eggs? 
Have the tadpoles completely formed? Can you take a picture? 
What supplements are you using to dust your fruitflies?
How old are the parents and how long have they been breeding?

By chance that the tadpole is almost fully developed you may even assist in breaking the egg and letting it develop in the petri dish with some water. But this sounds to me like it's a problem with the parents and the nutrition they're getting. Or, it could just be that they havent gotten it right, yet. If this is their first few clutches, just give them time.


----------



## mattyfrog (May 11, 2009)

thanx for all the responses they never dry out they just seem to stop moving all of a sudden. the parents have been laying for about half a year every month or so the eggs seem healthy i never used the tea but i do have the supplies to make it but i thought that was for when they hatched? i feed termites and fruit flys dusted with reptivite with d3. not alwayse dusted


----------



## chadbandman (Dec 3, 2007)

I had the same problem... I switched to the Repashy Vits and started getting good tads.


----------



## ktewell (Dec 17, 2009)

You might try switching to Repashy Calcium plus ICB like he said.

Also, what are you spraying them with? Aged tap? Bottled spring? Have you done a pH test or added anything to the water?


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Just calcium supplements doesn't provide all the other nutrients (vitamins, minterals) that things like Herptivite or Repashy supplements do.

How often are you switching out your supplements?


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

Just like others said, Repashy. I was having the same problems with my retics until Ed suggested something with Vit. A. That solved the problem.


----------



## frogdancechick (Mar 18, 2009)

Marcus Breece recommended Blair's Superpreen (a bird supplement) to me and I added it into my calcium and vitamin rotation. It's got lots of Vitamin A and I've noticed that I've had bigger and better egg clutches. It's a really fine powder and don't have chunks like some of the other supplements.


----------



## mattyfrog (May 11, 2009)

thanx ill try that sounds like it will work


----------



## chadbandman (Dec 3, 2007)

Superpreen is a great suppliment


----------



## bakaichi (Jun 27, 2009)

is there any online site that i can get rapshy product? 

what are some or the recommanded product form rapashy for dart.

Thx


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Try to get a pic of the eggs when they are "ok"

and then try to get a pic of the day you discover them to be bad and count the days in between.


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Joshes frogs sells it.
I always buy my supplies from him. Shipping is quick
You also might want to consider adding the herpavite and rep-cal. but its inteirely up to you. My rotation is Herpavite, rep-cal, Rapashy + icb, reptavite. 
Ive had my trio of Lamasi for a month- 2 months and i have already had 4-5 good clutches of 3 eggs at a time and ive only had 2-3 bad eggs. 
heres the link
Josh's Frogs - Supplements & Color Enhancers


----------



## bakaichi (Jun 27, 2009)

JJhuang said:


> Joshes frogs sells it.
> I always buy my supplies from him. Shipping is quick
> You also might want to consider adding the herpavite and rep-cal. but its inteirely up to you. My rotation is Herpavite, rep-cal, Rapashy + icb, reptavite.
> Ive had my trio of Lamasi for a month- 2 months and i have already had 4-5 good clutches of 3 eggs at a time and ive only had 2-3 bad eggs.
> ...


Thank you for the link

i have got rep cal and herpavite already just wanted added more suppliment and coulddnt find it in canada.

Thx


----------



## ktewell (Dec 17, 2009)

What kind of water are you spraying them with? That can definitely be a factor in their demise as well.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

people used to help tads out of the eggs with a scalpel (i havent heard of anyone doing it recently)

but like others have said you should attempt to fix the problem with the parents first.

james


----------

